# purchasing a 2000-2001 Jetta VR6 advice



## 1pinkbunny (Jun 15, 2011)

hello all! i recently ran into what i thought was a great deal. i am not familiar with volkwagens at all so I need some advice. i do not know if the jetta is the GLS or GLX VR6 model. i hope its a GLX. i cannot find any reviews indicating this is a decent car to buy. i seem to run into more bad reviews than good. if you own a 2000-2001 VR6 could you give me some idea of what i'm getting into. this would be my daily driver for work to replace my Acura MDX. the car also has pretty low mileage on it. should i buy it or run away???


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I certainly can't speak for everyone, but I bought my 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 Automatic new in Jan. 2001. 

I currently have 206K miles on it with relatively few issues over the years. 

1) Replaced alternator at 120K miles
2) Replaced catalytic converter at 100K miles ( later reimbursed in full by VW)
3) Replaced Thermostat and housing at 190K 
4) Biggest issue has been ignition coils. Replaced two before I found out that they can be repaired with JB Weld epoxy. 
5) Window regulators, hazard swirtch, and brake switch fixed under recalls or warranty extensions
6) Intake manifold shift rod replaced and then bushings replaced using Gruven hard delrin bushings.
7) Engine uses no oil between changes

Pretty good considering I have driven it 10 years and 206K miles. 

At the current time, I still have a coolant leak that I need to find and fix. I also have developed a power steering fluid leak as well. I also have a loud rear muffler that I found a stock replacement for that I need to install.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

The VR6 is solid.

I would be curious what the state of the timing chain and cooling system is. They very well could be fine on a low mileage car, but those are the weak links. Any check engine lights? Is the front end suspension worn out?

I think the GLX package is leather and whatnot.

It's a good car I would drive if it checks out. Take it to a shop to have it looked over before purchasing if at all possible.


----------



## 1pinkbunny (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks a bunch guys! it ended up being a 2000 GLS. AC compressor was changed. and obviously broke. soooo no AC. Timing belt not done yet. oil pan replaced. no check engine lights and suspension is good. radio has no power????? possibly a fuse issues?? and this weird insulating stuff came out of the vents????


----------



## DreamEuro (Mar 24, 2011)

1pinkbunny said:


> thanks a bunch guys! it ended up being a 2000 GLS. AC compressor was changed. and obviously broke. soooo no AC. Timing belt not done yet. oil pan replaced. no check engine lights and suspension is good. radio has no power????? possibly a fuse issues?? and this weird insulating stuff came out of the vents????


The vr6 uses a timing chain rather than a belt. The chains them self usuall last the life of the car, the think to look at is the chain guides as these are plastic and become brittle with age. Radio could be a fuse or just dead. You can pick up a new one from ecs for really cheap. Not sure what came out of your vents lol. 

One thing that is notorious for going out on the vr6 is the water pipe (aka crack pipe). It's plastic and will crack sooner than later. When this happens you can get a metal one and never worry about it again. Last thing is the shifter rod bushings, they are plastic and wear out. There is an upgradeable version and they work great.

Well come to the Vw scene!


----------



## 1pinkbunny (Jun 15, 2011)

well i bought it! so far pretty impressed. two issues. idle is weird. its bounces ever so slightly and when i first started driving it i thought it might be stalling. its not. does the VR6 have a rougher idle? i;m used to acuras and honda and they do not idle like this. and its pulling to the right. alignment is next on my list. pretty awesome little car for being 11 years old. tan leather was a bitch to get clean. headliner is going to have to be replaced. soft touch needs removed. but so far no other issues!:heart:


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

vr6s are def goof ones. every car has their problems. vws are mainly about maintenance...keep up on it, and take care off it. although there may be a couple ****ty ones off the line with mistakes but that goes with all makes


----------



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

Change the spark plugs and the spark plug wires and the rough idling will go away.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

randyvr6 said:


> I certainly can't speak for everyone, but I bought my 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 Automatic new in Jan. 2001.
> 
> I currently have 206K miles on it with relatively few issues over the years.
> 
> ...


How can the ignition coils be repaired with JB Weld epoxy? Thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

mlambrinov said:


> How can the ignition coils be repaired with JB Weld epoxy? Thx


Do a search in the Mk III Golf/Jetta forums. Basically it involves removing the coil, mixing up a large batch of JB Weld, then using it to close up any cracks you find on the "towers" where the plug wires connect. Wait 24 hours for the JB Weld to cure then reinstall.

When my B4 had a rough idle, all it needed was a fresh set of plugs.


----------



## Aliraza2 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Excellent Answer*

I certainly can't speak for everyone, but I bought my 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 Automatic new in Jan. 2001. 

I currently have 206K miles on it with relatively few issues over the years. 

1) Replaced alternator at 120K miles
2) Replaced catalytic converter at 100K miles ( later reimbursed in full by VW)
3) Replaced Thermostat and housing at 190K 
4) Biggest issue has been ignition coils. Replaced two before I found out that they can be repaired with JB Weld epoxy. 
5) Window regulators, hazard swirtch, and brake switch fixed under recalls or warranty extensions
6) Intake manifold shift rod replaced and then bushings replaced using Gruven hard delrin bushings.
7) Engine uses no oil between changes

Pretty good considering I have driven it 10 years and 206K miles. 

At the current time, I still have a coolant leak that I need to find and fix. I also have developed a power steering fluid leak as well. I also have a loud rear muffler that I found a stock replacement for that I need to install.

Excellent answer dear randy nice information thanks again


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

i'd try to repair the MDX before putting a cent into a VW

whats the maintenance history of it ?


----------

